# Wi-Fi poaching tip



## Saeltari (Mar 4, 2009)

One. Vista still displays the network whether its broadcasting or not.
Two. Its still easy to get into your network if this is all you are doing.

So to summarize:

Don't do just this!!! If you do then don't do any banking or personal stuff.
It is not a bad idea as a preventative measure (as the regular not know much person might be stopped by it) but only when you are ensuring you follow other steps to secure your network!

I can not believe they put this out as a recommendation... *shakes head*

wow. Seriously bad advice.

-> Stop Internet Poachers From Stealing Your Wi-Fi - Â* MSN Tech & Gadgets - Security


----------



## Highlander II (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a lot like the rabbit thinking you can't see him b/c he can't see you.

Just because you put a sheet over the chair, doesn't mean the chair is gone.

WPA and MAC, while annoying to configure every time you add a machine, are safer *b/c* they're annoying to add... plus that whole encryption thing.


----------



## PTeppic (Mar 7, 2009)

As I understand it, turning off SSID only helps "hide" a machine from "legitimate" (i.e. mainstream) software packages. Sniffer osftware can still see the network/machine anyway, as the network name (or at least ID) HAS to be included in each packet.... or how can it work?! Now, just remind me - do hackers use mainstream or sniffer s/w?


----------

